# Water Restrictions - How to get around it for new sod if we can't water daily?



## marc_m (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

First-time poster here. We've recently moved into a new area and the sod has yet to be put down. It will though within the next few weeks. In saying that we've been told by the township that water is restricted to the time of day and day of use. So 7pm-11:59pm and 12am-8am. But it is also limited to our house number so houses on odd-numbered houses can water on odd number days and the same for even-numbered days. So the issue is we won't be allowed to water daily unless we face a fine as there is a water restrictions for our township. We even sent the letter our builder sent us saying it's the responsibility of the owner to care for their lawn to the township. It went unacknowledged even.

What do we do to get around this on the days we can't water the lawn? Please help, if possible.

Thank you.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

marc_m said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First-time poster here. We've recently moved into a new area and the sod has yet to be put down. It will though within the next few weeks. In saying that we've been told by the township that water is restricted to the time of day and day of use. So 7pm-11:59pm and 12am-8am. But it is also limited to our house number so houses on odd-numbered houses can water on odd number days and the same for even-numbered days. So the issue is we won't be allowed to water daily unless we face a fine as there is a water restrictions for our township. We even sent the letter our builder sent us saying it's the responsibility of the owner to care for their lawn to the township. It went unacknowledged even.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into the restrictions?
Usually with water restrictions there are exceptions eg: hand water with hose that has a nozzle, shrubs/ vegetables gardens. 
My water restrictions your still allowed to water *if* your in the process of establishing a new lawn, seed/ sod. I've also seen some where your allowed to "test" your irrigation for coverage, leaks, etc....

I've never grown sod, but pretty sure you don't need to/ want to water daily. Every 2-4 days is probably enough. Quick, shallow watering will promote shallow roots. Make sure you get down some Phosphorus before laying sod especially if this is a new build property.


----------



## marc_m (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. We have looked and they even specified that yes, but sod wasn't included as something we'd be exempt from having.

It's fresh sod that our builders are laying down for the entire subdivision so we don't control initially what they put down even the phosphorus or whatnot that will be on us to change in a year's time if need be. I don't know if they are laying down phosphorus as it seems pretty basic care on their part. I think I'm concerned with extreme heat and it drying out and not really being able to protect it. We do realize that the Fall is best for this to be done but the builders did it when the builders did it.

What does 'quick shallow watering' look like? If we have a sprinkler attached to a hose would we want to maximize our coverage and time how do we do that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

My advice is to water your sod as needed to protect your investment and either pay whatever fine there is or go contest it if it becomes an issue. Of course I'm living in Florida, so my perspective is probably warped. Alternatively, you could try something like Hydretain or H2O Maximizer.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

marc_m said:


> Thanks for the reply. We have looked and they even specified that yes, but sod wasn't included as something we'd be exempt from having.
> 
> It's fresh sod that our builders are laying down for the entire subdivision so we don't control initially what they put down even the phosphorus or whatnot that will be on us to change in a year's time if need be. I don't know if they are laying down phosphorus as it seems pretty basic care on their part. I think I'm concerned with extreme heat and it drying out and not really being able to protect it. We do realize that the Fall is best for this to be done but the builders did it when the builders did it.
> 
> What does 'quick shallow watering' look like? If we have a sprinkler attached to a hose would we want to maximize our coverage and time how do we do that? Thanks in advance.


Get some Scotts start fertilizer and throw it down before they sod. You want the Phosphorus to help root development/ growth. Get those roots to grow deep and fast as possible so you don't have to worry about watering so often.

Best thing to do is get a few tuna cans, or any straight wall containers and do an audit.
- Place the containers around where the sprinkler will be covering.
- run sprinkler for 30mins or better 1 hour. See how much water is in each container.

I dont know much about establishing new sod but if I had to guess.... each watering you probably want to get down ¼" - ½" of water every 2-3 days-ish (weather depended) best time is early mornings.

As the grass establishes, deeper less frequent watering. What that does is causes the roots to dive deeper for water. A sort of rule is roughly 1" of water per week, obviously hotter, drier weeks will need more.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

We had sod laid last spring, then our city put watering restrictions in place shortly after. Thankfully our sod was in the back yard, so no one noticed us watering it a few times a day. Do what you need to do to keep your investment alive.

The watering restrictions in place already this year are making me double-think my front yard reno, however...

It's good that you asked, but also bad, since you can't plead ignorance if you get caught


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

cities allow exceptions for new sod and seed. I mean usually the new sod is them putting the sod in in the first place anyway.


----------



## marc_m (7 mo ago)

Thank you, everyone for your suggestions. Time was of the essence as when we woke up this morning flats of sod were set up throughout our street. So I went to our local garden center that came recommended by the staff to use Viva Lawn which will hold moisture and grab hold of the sod quicker. So this should help with the irregation issue. But I've proudly laid down the product before the sod was laid AND it's been raining so I fought the elements and an absolute mud pit of a front yard. I'll have a bit of time for the weekend?

To look for the Hydretrain to cover the back yard. The front has been graded but its now the backyard I'll tackle likely this weekend. Where can I find this typically? Oddly enough the garden center didn't have it so I'm thinking a Rona, Lowe's, Home Depot would? Thanks in advance.


----------



## marc_m (7 mo ago)

briansemerick said:


> cities allow exceptions for new sod and seed. I mean usually the new sod is them putting the sod in in the first place anyway.


Unfortunately, they didn't for us. In fact our town is restricted but this new subdivision is even moreso. It makes no sense. But you're right exceptions should be made.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

marc_m said:


> briansemerick said:
> 
> 
> > cities allow exceptions for new sod and seed. I mean usually the new sod is them putting the sod in in the first place anyway.
> ...


It's not reasonable to not allow new sod to be watered and just die. It doesn't seem like that couldn't be an exception. Here they even have trucks of water that go around and spray the new sod the city put down. Even though we have watering restrictions.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Sounds pretty ridiculous to me! 
I understand nobody wants mud for a lawn but those builders should have asked for an exception or paid a fee to the city for extra water use until the sod is established.

Do you have a Site One near you?
They usually carry Hydretain or something similar.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

honestly I'd water it anyway and if someone near you complains to the city then fight it.


----------



## marc_m (7 mo ago)

briansemerick said:


> honestly I'd water it anyway and if someone near you complains to the city then fight it.


I'm thinking we may just do it anyway. My neighbor came home today and he got his sprinkler going, he said he'll send the letter we all received to the township and bill the builder if he's fined. Cant exactly say it's our responsibility and then fine us for essentially taking care of it?

It is completely unreasonable to expect it to sit. What if its exceptionally hot and it doesn't hold the moisture? The frustrating part is we sent the letter from the builders to us to the township, and they completely sent a response of essentially water it on either odd-numbered or even-numbered days based on your house number. The problem is they'll measure your water consumption and fine accordingly. But whatever, I guess.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

unless someone from the city came by your house, it would be hard to prove you just didn't like a lot of baths and really long showers every other day.... but don't take advice on legal issues from a lawn forum.


----------



## marc_m (7 mo ago)

briansemerick said:


> unless someone from the city came by your house, it would be hard to prove you just didn't like a lot of baths and really long showers every other day.... but don't take advice on legal issues from a lawn forum.


Haha, that's a great response Brian. They can measure the usage daily but if we keep to the time to water rather than advertising doing it I wet it daily as directed.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

See if you can get something like this or another form of wetting agent.
https://www.amazon.ca/Hydretain-HESP1R-Ecologel-Solutions-Moisture/dp/B00A63NDYG/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3SZ65MJS5T9P1&keywords=hydretain&qid=1655013957&sprefix=Hydre%2Caps%2C355&sr=8-3


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm waaayyyy to late for anything actionable, but, I have seen references to 'subsurface watering' i.e. watering under the grass layer. I think the system has to be installed before sod/seeding though.

Here's an old video about it:
https://youtu.be/MR6FipJOQfw


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

How long does it take for you to water the entire newly-sodded area? If you have an odd-even watering restriction, with overnight watering allowed, you can still water during every "overnight" during establishment.

How do you do this? Well, if you can water the entire lawn in 4 hours, you essentially water pre-dawn on the even-numbered day, and then again just before midnight, for the short period of time that daily watering is required in a hot dry climate for root establishment. However, that period of daily watering is only a couple weeks, even with new sod, at which point watering should start to be less frequent to avoid the fungal issues that will arise with daily watering.

What are the details of the watering schedule? Well, if you can water the entire lawn in 4 hours, and are in an even-numbered house, you can water at the very beginning of the even-numbered day, say from 2am to 6am. Then, after the heat of the day, you water again from 8pm to midnight. The odd-numbered day will then take place, during which you wouldn't have watered at all, but you'll get that "nightly watering" in from 2am to 6am on the following even-numbered day.

Essentially, the above approach waters every night, just before midnight on even-numbered nights, and for odd-numbered nights, wait until after midnight (so that it's technically then the even-numbered wee hours of the morning.)


----------

